#   >    -71  2

## Stout

!

 - -      2- -71.

 ...

----------


## Alex UT4EK

EX8A   :   Hi-Fi Contester,          :  + 2500,
  +700,   - 180.    . !!!!!

----------


## ew1mm

> !
> 
>  - -      2- -71.
> 
>  ...


.  
+
*  2- -71   ...*
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0

*  2- -71*
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0
EW1MM.

----------


## CHACK

> -71 ,  ,    
>  /10/    20. ,-   ,      ?


    .        ,     ,     -    .
   -71 -     ,        -71      .

----------


## UR5SAJ

.

? .

----------


## UR5SAJ

> UR5SAJ
> 
> ?...
> 
> 
>   !
>  ,  ,    , .       ,            -13 (,  ,    ). 
>    ϻ  ػ   .


  -  ...  .   "" -125,  ( )    -1.56 -  2.-71.     -  -  ...

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> -DL2BDA[/b]] UA1BJ    -71 ,  ,     
>  /10/    20. ,-   ,      ?  V   c  ?!


    ,    -.     -     ,      ,        ,      .

   . ,          .              .

           ,    .

      ,  ,    - ,   , **     -.
   VOX     .  ,         ,       .

  ()   ,      .

73! , 8.

----------


## UA1ANP

> .   ,      . ,   ,    .      ,           ,  .


-  (   ..  ,    )    ,      ,        10-15 .          20%           !




> ,    -.     -     ,      ,        ,      .
> 
>    . ,          .              .


   ,        ,               -71  :Embarassed:  (  )!  :Crazy:  
  -    ...  ,  , -  ,       .  :Crazy:  


  ,    , .. ,     ,   !

----------


## Old man

> ,          ,          .


   \\     .  . ,  ,        ,  .   .    ,     ,      . 
  ?  ?   :Rolling Eyes:  
P.S.   .            .     .
,       .    - "...       " ()  -    .
  ,   ,      .   - .   .

----------


## Old man

> ?


 15         (). , 15-4, 15-5, 15-10 -        .      (15-5)    ()  -. , .   . ,    -     :Laughing:

----------


## Old man

> ..


     . 
    .   4700,   10,   15.   .   2200         .   -  .
     - .    1000.

----------


## Old man

!!!  -   .  ( )  .      . ,    1280 + 15-5 1000 ,        ?
 200   - .   - .

----------


## UA1ANP

> \\     .  . ,  ,        ,  .


   /     ,   !



> (15-5)    ()  -. , .   . ,    -


         15-10(   3300  31,5 .)     ϻ .   ,       .
   -13,  1800  5000 .     .

----------


## Old man

> 15-10


,   .     :Embarassed:  .



> -13


  ,  .  - . , - 1975 ,  07 ,     .        .  4-50 (1000, 0.7).   .         (  ).



> .    ,


      ().  "" .   .  -   . .  , ,  . ,   .!

----------


## Old man

.
!!!    .!!!!   .


73!
.
.... .   .   :  :

----------


## UA3MCH

> !!!  -   .  ( )  .      . ,    1280 + 15-5 1000 ,        ?
>  200   - .   - .


  :Very Happy:  
  -        ,    , , .   - .    ()  " " -  = + (~=2*).     .    (3.5, 1000)  1 .

----------


## CHACK

15-2    .

----------


## ew1mm

> 15-2    .


   .

----------

!  ,            .      ///////.     . ,        ,    .     ,        ,    ,  .      ( )       .     ,       ...	
,           .        .   .    .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> UA3MCH[/b]]   -        ,    , , .


 .
   ,    ,         .   , **    .  = 30.

1. 1() =300. Q = 15. = 1.     r = 15. .      .      10% Pr,  .. *1,5.*    1,83,5.

2. 1 = 10. Q = 15. Pr = 15.      , .  75% Pr .. * 11,2.* . 
    2128.

       ,  ,   ,     . .

      ,     .       .   ,      ,  ** .

73! , 8.

----------


## ua6cl

> sov1117    .
>  ,      (        )     (   ...)   ,   ...
>      ,      ,     .   .   2 - 3    .        .       ,        
>   .         "  " < 100 
> 
>   , !    . 73!


-  !!!
 ,     ()           .            . ,    ,    .
.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> "  " < 100


 .     :



> ,  ,


  .  = 30,  =4700,     <100.

73! , 8.

----------


## ew1mm

*       ,   ,   ,   ,        .*
 .
,     1            -  -13.
 ,   .     .
EW1MM.

----------


## UR5SAJ

,   .     .
EW1MM.[/quote]


     ;   -       . -. .  2000  - ,2-71,2500 .  ,  .,      ...  ,        ,         .

----------


## ra3apq

!
  "Stout"!
   ...   !
    !

----------


## ew1mm

> . .


?

----------


## Stout

> !
>   "Stout"!
>    ...   !
>     !


, !
    !
      !

 ...

----------


## babay

?     -111    .     2- ???

----------


## UR5SAJ

> UR5SAJ
> 
>  ,   .     .
> EW1MM.
> 
> 
> 
>      ;   -       . -. .  2000  - ,2-71,2500 .  ,  .,      ...  ,        ,         .



 "-8053"[/quote]

  - -805 -   -5 -    !

----------


## UR5SAJ

- !

----------


## RA3WDK

.
  ,     ,     ,         
 .
        .

----------


## RA3WDK

,       .
 ( 2,5 )    ,       ,      .
 U   .

  ,    1000  ,   6800  .
        15 20 40 80.
(    144  432)

   ,   ,      100  ,     1500  ,        .


     -    ,       ,       ,        ,         .

         (20) -71 ,    -13 ,   .

     -71 450-500
 28  ,   300 .
  CW ,  ,  400-500   ,     DX  W   5-10  ,    -     RIT/XIT  DUPLEX   :Smile:  

      -71   ,  
  54   130   -81 .   1  
   ( ).

----------


## manul

,   ,   -71 ,      .   2008   ,    "".    ,    .   .RA9FMN.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> RA3WDK[/b]] ,       . 
>  ( 2,5 )    ,       ,      . 
>  U   .


.     , ,  .  , .       .     ,    .

     ,    ,          .   ,            .          ,          .




> RA3WDK[/b]]      -71 ,  
>   54   130   -81 .   1   
>    ( ).


    ,     ( )       81, - 54  .




> sr-71[/b]]   ,    10  ... 
> 10  ...       , 
>       ...


    ,     ,    ,          .
      10 ,  .
     .  ( ),         .
    .   RX      ,         ,   . 




> sr-71[/b]]    .  . 
>  -   .. 
>  --- .....  ... 
> ...      ...


       ,     ,       .          .    . ,       ,       -  .

     . .         -.

73! , 8.

----------


## RA3WDK

EX8A  SR-71   .

     ,     10 000    3,5   (  5    ) .
  ,         ( )    .
     400    .

      ,            
  .  

   ,     ,        U  .
   ,      ,  Ua 1800  ,      900  ,   700     (  ,    )

        ()

        ,    ,         .

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,      ,  Ua 1800  ,      900  ,   700     (  ,    )


    U  (   ) ?          (2.6  ,   1250   650)   -  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> RA3WDK[/b]]         ()


  . 
     -1200 . 
        . 
    ,              1020     . ( ). 
      .     :?

73! , 8.

----------


## Old man

> 


,       .    .  - .   -    -  .   -   8-10  40-50- . -  (0.41-0.5). .  .
   - ,     -      .  , ,      . ,         .  ,  ,    . .   - !

----------


## RA3WDK

,
   ,   2  ,  
25  (  ) ,     2 .
 3.5 7 ,  14, 21 ,28 !!!
   :-)
  ,     .
       -      .
(   ,    ,     2   10   DX )
   -43 ,   ...    DX  ! 
       ...      ....  ,     .
         -   ,
 -81     ( -35  7 :-)

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> RA3WDK[/b]]


  -,  -,     .      ,      ,    -  .    .     . -    =   R  R.  .

       70-,        -18.    613 (    )   ,    ,    3,   .

     /. , ,  8+8   16+16??? (   )   .20.     ,     .  ,  ,   ,    2  4    ,       29.     - ,  3,5  28.

73! , 8.

----------


## RA3WDK

3- ,       ,   .
  .

----------


## Old man

. "...  ,     ".
         .       .
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
,     .          . ..,   .  ,  .        .
-    -         . 
-     -  100-   50-60   .
-     -        (  )  .
 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
  ! ,  -  .   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: .  .

   .  .       .   -   .
*P.S.* ,       ,    .        .   (  ).  ,  , .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Old man[/b]]   . "...  ,     ".


 .   .       ,  10    ,  ,     .     ,       




> Old man[/b]]  ! ,  -  .   .  . 
> 
>    .  .       .   -   .


  .    ,    ,  ,  .     ,   ,      .




> Old man[/b]]P.S. ,       ,    .
>         .   (  ).  ,  , .


 .       ,    ,   ,      ,    .      .

   ,   ,  .    ,      .            1,8, 3,5,         .            .         .    ,  ,    -    ,       ,           ,      .

,    .       ,      213???
      0,7  .   ???
  ,   ,   213      202.   .

73! , 8.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

:Very Happy:

----------


## manul

.   "  ".   ,      .     (   ).  . RA9FMN.

----------


## manul

,  .    , ,  .  ,   ,      10-12 ,   7 ,         .73. RA9FMN.

----------


## manul

,     .  2007       .     ,   ,   ..   20   20 .  -             .           ,   .      .-   .    -   ,    .   , -.      .   1KWT,      .  ,    -11.    ,        1 - 2 ,           -.     ,   .      ,  ,(  ) .  ,     -    .           .   ,      -,          ,   . RA9FMN.

----------


## Old man

> ,


   "" .   .   ,      .    - .    -  .   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## UR5SAJ

> manul
> 
>           ,  
> 
> 
>    "" .   .   ,      .    - .    -  .


   - 10

----------


## Old man

> - 10


,  . 
, ,       ?
,     12 ,   =10 ,      ?   0.8 .    4700!!!.    .   .    47 ,  33.    4700.

  -  ( .., .., .., ... .  "" 1994 . .193)
"...15-4, 15-5, 15-10 -        ." 
  -     .            *yuku*   15-5  . ,   ,   .  , ,        "" (10 ) .  ,   , .

----------


## Old man

> - Smile Smile


-,     :Super:  .
,      " ".
     .      .
 , ,  15-4  15-14   ...
, ,     . , ,  . 
,    (   )   . ,       . , , . ,   ,         .   ,  ,  .  ,    .  ,   15-14 -   . 
  10  - , ,  --.    ,        .   ,  ,    .      - .    -    .     - "... ."  :Laughing:  .   -50.
,  2-  3-       .


P. S.   4-     .  . *-   .*    . ,        .  "", ""  ..  /.
73!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Old man[/b]]  ""  .     10-12 .  210.     "". ,   . ,      .   . ""  620    547-550.       - .    .    . . 
>      .


 !
 . !!! 
-   !!!    !!!    ,   ,     .

   .    2   ,      .    ()  10,    5 .              . 

         1 (+1).          .

73! , 8.

----------


## Old man

> 


   .        -43.

----------


## ua4fco

!

        ,  ,           !       !  ,             ! 
  2004     -836,      ,   ,    ,          ,    .    ,    ,  ,    :-)!
      (tower)   ,       .     !
 ,        (  ),         NTC,      . 

http://www.promelec.ru/lines/rez_4_4_2.html

 ,                .
-    ,  ,        !

http://www.cqham.ru/pa_gk71.htm

----------


## Old man

> ,   ,         15-4     .


-.  . .   :Rolling Eyes: 




> ,        (  ),         NTC,      .


   .   . 
     (   ),    .   .

----------


## ua4fco

!

     -      ,   ?,   ,   ,     , ..  noise reduction!!!           ! 
         ()     !      !
  ,  ,       ,    ,        !        !       !
         !                :-)

   mail   ua4fco@mail.ru
       !!!

----------


## rw6awr

!

         ,     -71    .        70           ?

.

----------


## rw6awr

, ,       http://www.dl2kq.de/pa/1-9.htm,  -    ,     . 
       .
 !
73!

----------


## Gennadij

> ,   .     .
> EW1MM.



     ;   -       . -. .  2000  - ,2-71,2500 .  ,  .,      ...  ,        ,         .[/quote]
   (   )  
-807 (-70),-836()  -837(). UT5UMP/73!

----------


## rw6awr

OK!

----------

> ,    -71   .


  1983-84,   ,    ...  (  ),   .   .     "-71"    ,      (- " "      ,     ,   )...   ,       20-     .       ...  :Smile:    ...  :Super:

----------


## EW1SW

To *US5CAA* :



> -71


 ???     ...
     .     ,      . ?     .  .

! 73

----------


## RU3HD

,    ,     2-71.[/img]

----------


## RU3HD

.

----------


## RU3HD

.(xuse!)

----------


## DL2BDA

,  71  ,  ,
  //     ?

----------


## DL2BDA

,    
.

----------


## Alex UT4EK

To Old man.   8                  250.   ,     -     ,     , , 3  100  
400,      .    ? 73!

----------


## Alex UT4EK

To Old man. , ,  .     :
C1, C2 - 940 uF, C3, C4 - 470 uF,  C5, C6 - 705 uF (   470 uF).        D      (  , ).       . 
        838    50.  ,       (   - ),     816     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

2000  0.8  1,1 = 1760 . -270  2 = 540 ,   700  -    ...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ALBERT.-270 -   (   ),         530.,      420.


 - 840  -    1760.  -      2000         0.65...

----------


## NovosibHam_Z

.
  ,     -71  ,       ,          -.        10, 15, 20,      ,           ,  ???

----------


## ew1mm

> ...          ,  ???


    . 
      ,   1000 .
     " " 1984.
  ,        -.
    ,    , _       ._ 
. !
http://lib.prometey.org/?id=11225

----------


## EW1DX

> ?


    ?
,      ...  :P

----------


## Bioname

.
   -            .

----------


## NovosibHam_Z

,    -    :Smile:       ,                  ,    ???

----------

to **  *NR-51*:

!      !?!     ,          ** ........

----------


## NR-51

**   ,  .       ::::  ,     ,     .   - :  81-   UK3XAA,     4   :Exclamation:    20, 15  10.

----------

> ,     ?  1-2  -81 (80).    .    .
> RV4LK


,      (ex UK9CAI) 80- ,  83 , 2   ,    .  1982   83     ,         .      :Sad:      ,   2- -71    .         :Smile:    ,     .     3 .    .    ,  ,  .  :Super:

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,     ,    ???


   !       , ,  .      -71  -13,    ! *  ,    (30-40 )      .*     !

----------


## NovosibHam_Z

.

----------

> .


 .
 ,   .
  73! .

----------


## CHACK

> ,    (30-40 )      . [/b]    !


      (   ) -71  28  .    ,  ,  ,   .     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

TO ALL -      - . 30, 220,   0.55,   - 180,  200 .  -71. - 200 -  ,  ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

*
   30 .
    ,    70 , ,      17    .
  195 .     0,5 .* 

  -  , -   ,  -   - 128 ,51 - ,30  -   -   ,..  .
 - , -  64,78 84 ., 1964  - ., -   :Smile:  
*  ?* 
  -    :Embarassed:

----------


## UR5SAJ

*
,   .  .

 :
  -  , -   ,  -   - 128 ,51 - ,30  -   -  ,..  .
  ?     .
    - 0,5    17      -35.
  .
:       R   , ..     10    
-      R   2  -              .
     160...10 .
    .  ,    .*


  -  ,  - !

----------


## UT4FA

> ,


         .

----------


## CHACK

:

F=3*10^8/(4*L),  L-   .

----------


## Vytas

> . ...          -       -.     -   . ,        ""   ,  ,       .


         L3   10 .  L1.          ,       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> L3   10 .


 
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=27079

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=150
-------------
CHACK



> 


 ,   .
   !

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

?
       5,      - ,   L1.

----------

-  ,  -        , L, . -,   .
   -   "  -"   3 50.

----------


## rv4lk

,    UR6EJ ,       .      .
, RV4LK

----------


## ut7du

UR5SAJ !       ?

----------


## UA9OC

,rv4lk,   ?          ,  " "   ,       -.     .         -   - .   ?
     EW1BA  ., ,  ""     .
  ,    U=3       ,    - ,  , ,      ,     ?
  EX8A     , , "",      .

----------


## rv4lk

To UA9OC
,  ,   .    EX8A,      ,  .      ( )  -,  .    ,    ,       .   ,  ,  ,      .   ,        R
 .   ,   ,    EX8A     .    EW1BA,     -  ,   -     . 
    ""   ,             .     ,       . ,   .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

to UA9OC
,    ,  .   "   ",   EX8A    ,      "" ,   .   ,   .       :     ,    Rfsim99 ,          .   ,   ,  , ,     . 
, RV4LK

----------


## UA9OC

> to UA9OC
> ......   ,      "" ,   .   ,   .


,    -,    (     ,   ,    ,        , ..       ,      )      ?
   (  )           -, -    .

,     ,   .
    RFSimm,        ,       
 :Wink: .
 UA9OC/9

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

rv4lk
   ,            .
       ,  -         .
   ,    ...

----------


## ew1ba

> ,  ,   ,      65 ,   160    .     , ,   EX8A  .


     ,    
   LC .   
   .
 , EX8A  .
 EW1BA.

----------



----------

